# specialized boots for snowboarding



## Just Cause (Jan 28, 2012)

A pair of timberland's, you can buy water proofing spray


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

Nube said:


> Man this explains why I can;t shred worth crap
> 
> I was at the hill and a guy said "woa what kinda boots are those" I said my regular winter boots I wear. he says dude theres boots ment for snowboarding! I knew there was but thought they were for guys who had unique riding styles. So I guess its off to the shop to buy some boots. What would you guys reccomend?


Why not ask the guy at the store getting paid to fit you into a pair of boots that meet your skill level?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Nube said:


> Man this explains why I can;t shred worth crap
> 
> I was at the hill and a guy said "woa what kinda boots are those" I said my regular winter boots I wear. he says dude theres boots ment for snowboarding! I knew there was but thought they were for guys who had unique riding styles. So I guess its off to the shop to buy some boots. What would you guys reccomend?


There are hundreds of threads on this forum talking about boots. You clearly need to research the sport more if you've been riding in winter boots. Spend some time on this forum, check around, use the search feature and if you still have questions, ask then.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

get out a here kid... you already posted you had some burton hail boots... you know these things so quit looking for attention.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

zk0ot said:


> get out a here kid... you already posted you had some burton hail boots... you know these things so quit looking for attention.


did some research and discovered the posts.

OP, you've been reported. please stop trolling and looking for attention.:thumbsdown:


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't why I can't keep myself from laughing lol


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

luna said:


> I don't why I can't keep myself from laughing lol


Hahaha i just have a mental image of some dude with no teeth, wearing way to many outerwear jackets with some big old black boots and a banjo asking this question. i have no idea but thats what his words made me picture!!


----------



## 9won4 (Dec 9, 2011)

cjcameron11 said:


> Hahaha i just have a mental image of some dude with no teeth, wearing way to many outerwear jackets with some big old black boots and a banjo asking this question. i have no idea but thats what his words made me picture!!


LOL

So are you guys saying rocking my Chuck taylor's with duct tape for water proofing isn't optimal :dunno:


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

9won4 said:


> LOL
> 
> So are you guys saying rocking my Chuck taylor's with duct tape for water proofing isn't optimal :dunno:


only if they are high tops


----------



## luna (Oct 16, 2012)

Im gonna do it in heels than....lol lmao


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

OP, u spelt spacializzed correctly. Might need changing


Don't report this shit, its humorous :thumbsup:


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

alaric said:


> did some research and discovered the posts.
> 
> OP, you've been reported. please stop trolling and looking for attention.:thumbsdown:


C'mon to fuck, you really reported him? 

He should be ridiculed and bullied, you're like the school kid who ran to the teacher when the cool kids picked on fatty.


----------

